# M3 Receives Reflectology Love



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*AIts been a while and in truth done my fair share of travelling since i was last on but thought i would pop this one up from County Durham....The days were grim...the gazebo was up and paint....well the paint was a little like the base of a pan....scoured....

it started out like this....
































































With the wheels treated to the usual Rim 7 and a good old clean of the arches it was time for some Reflectology R-1NE Solution first used as a snow foam....50ml in a litre of water....



















It was then used as a shampoo...30ml in 20 litres should do it but you could go to 50ml if you wanted....no pictures of me with my hand in a mitt though....

Once the cleaning and claying was done....with which Supernatural clay was used along side R-1NE as a lube (diluted right down) it was measurement time and this one stuck out just a bit....










The rest was fine though...defect hunting came next and the bloodhounds came out and found these....



























































































I got the bonnet looking something like....




























Then carried on....





































Got the passenger side looking something like....a few pics of the quarter...




























Day 2 brought around this lot....these are just as the light was warming up....
































































As you can see the colour is really coming back....





































Now for the os rear quarter....









































































Boot lid was ok considering....





































as you can imagine the roof and bonnet were in pretty much the same shape but with the weather as it was i just needed to get cracking so unfortunately omitted the pictures of those 2 areas....

All this was just one hit with S17+ on an orange scholl pad....pressure was the key to success but knew it needed a little more so i did it again with the same combo but left the pressure out....Once i had got round it all I applied a layer of my own PTFE sealant R-5VE LockDown....










Curing....










And then buffed to greatness....
































































It was then time to get some natural light on the M so the 'Bo was down and hey presto....


















































































I had fully intended getting more after pics that were suitable for show but with light dwindling the days were short...so day 3 saw me heading back for final touches and more shots....but got there to these....





































Zorsts polished with this....



















Thanks for checking in on another (belated) paintwork recondition from Reflectology....
​*


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

lovely job as always russ


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice correction Russ! :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

fantastic result russ you wern't far wrong with the sauce pan description respect :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely Russ as always, well done


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely work Russ, really pleased to see the introduction of your own products too!


----------



## stevecoo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep a big thanks to Russ who done a great job on my car he's brought the paint work back to life


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good results there


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great work mate. The e46 m3 is my ' one day ' car.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks great like the look of your own sealent, really seemd to bring the colour out.

Love the "scooter" behind the bmw, should have detailed that too.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

cracking turn around


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

suspal said:


> fantastic result russ you wern't far wrong with the sauce pan description respect :thumb:


You know i didnt know what to put as a description simply because i have been inactive for a while where write ups are concerned and thought that was an apt description for this M3....I had used the stone washed title before so needed something else....



JBirchy said:


> Lovely work Russ, really pleased to see the introduction of your own products too!


It is by pure chance i dropped on these products mate as the company I deal with have nothing to do with automotive as a rule yet they had just started playing around with a few chemicals....R-1NE was initially only 38% active but I wanted it stronger so they doubled it...even though 38% is stupidly high....they then took it from there....QD...Sealant with PTFE...Metal Polish and now they produce it all just for me....bonus....



stevecoo said:


> Yep a big thanks to Russ who done a great job on my car he's brought the paint work back to life


Steve couldnt have done it without you mate....top client and one that I really know appreciates his motor....

Thanks for all the comments and response from all....:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Russ,I got to hand it to you. Doing that at the side of the road is proper uncomfortable graft. Credit to you for taking that on. I'm mobile and it's tough going sometimes to carry out work in those conditions.

Nice one.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That's nice, and a good write up too with lots of indepth shots with direct lighting which shows the quality of your correction.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

again 

top draw work

loving the finished shots

looks a different car so wet

hope your new products fly off the shelves

good luck:thumb::wave:


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Russ just a quick questions, I've just ordered some scholl s17+, what speeds do you work it at?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Russ. You need to send me some small sample bottles, like using new stuff and give an honest review.
Nice to see a nice customer review as well.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice improvemant car looks spot on.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Russ,I got to hand it to you. Doing that at the side of the road is proper uncomfortable graft. Credit to you for taking that on. I'm mobile and it's tough going sometimes to carry out work in those conditions.
> 
> Nice one.


It was a bit misty and damp but luckily no wind so it was just a matter of cracking on....



lukeneale said:


> Russ just a quick questions, I've just ordered some scholl s17+, what speeds do you work it at?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Luke


I dont go above 1300rpm mate....start at that and finish at that with the pressure being the key....maybe slow it down with less pressure again for a second hit just to give it the fresher and cleaner appearance....

Thanks for the comments again gents....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround mate :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks suitably sharp in the Afters fella, nice 50/50 shots also.

Good work:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers Gents....


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Fantastic work as always Russian, nice correction. Sorry I meant Russ, got to love auto correct on smartphones. 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

AdnanKhan said:


> Fantastic work as always *Russian*, nice correction. Sorry I meant Russ, got to love auto correct on smartphones.
> 
> sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


this might stick....


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Super work Russ! I really enjoyed this one and thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

great job ... are those chemicals available in the states?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

sydtoosic said:


> great job ... are those chemicals available in the states?


I can find out a P&P if you want....


----------

